
Announcing OSS-Fuzz: Continuous fuzzing for open source software - dankohn1
https://opensource.googleblog.com/2016/12/announcing-oss-fuzz-continuous-fuzzing.html
======
d33
Finally some serious community fuzzing effort! I always thought of fuzzing-
project.org as of a joke, based on how little information there was. Hopefully
this one will be better...

